# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  أجمل دمعة ..

## توأم الفرح

أجــــمــــــل دمـــــعــــــه 


أجمل دمعه لحظه فراقك المعصية 

أجمل دمعة لحظه التوبة بعد المعصية 

أجمل دمعه لحظه رفضك اصدقاء السوء 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الاخذ بيد صاحبك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه ركوعك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع 

أجمل دمعة لحظه استجابة الدعاء 

أجمل دمعه لحظه تفريج كربة الناس 

أجمل دمعه لحظه عمل الخير 

أجمل دمعه لحظه مواساة الغير 

أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم 

أجمل دمعة لحظه سماع خبر سار 

أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق 

أجمل دمعه لحظه عيونك تشوف الكعبة 

أجمل دمعة لحظه سلامك على قبر الرسول 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الصلاة بالاقصى 

أجمل دمعه لحظه رضا والديك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه شفاء والديك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الزواج 

أجمل دمعه لحظه تشوف طفلك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه صيامك بحق 

أجمل دمعه لحظه العشر الأواخر

وتقبلوا مني أجمل تحية ..
توووووووم

----------


## الشبح

مرررحبا عزيزتي الغاليه توأم الفرح
وأجمل دمعه اني اقررر هذا الموضووووع الحلوووو وارد عليه اول واااحد

مشكوره على هذا المشااركه الرائعه والجميله 

تقبلي تحياااتي وامتنااني وسلامي الحاااااار لكي


الشبح

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]توأم الفرح

بالفعل انه لموضوع ممتاز وقيم بارك الله فيك ولك وجعلك الله من الخيريين الداعين للخير والبركة وعم بنفعك المنتدى والاخرين 

انها احلى دمعة في عيون كل ذي مؤمن ومؤمنه 

فاليبارك الله لك 

احترامي[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

يأهلين وسهلين بأخوي الغااااااالي الشبح ..

تسلم لي والله على هاي الزيارة وهاد الرد الجميل ويعطيك ربي مليوووون عافية ..

أبونوره .. 
مشككككككككوووور أخوي على هاي الطلة ..

تحياتي ..

تووووووووووم

----------


## زارع السوسن

الاخت توام الفرح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعطيكى العافيه على الدمعات الطيبه

----------


## توأم الفرح

الله يعافيك أخوووووووي وتسلم لي والله على هاي الطلة وربي مايحرمنا منك ..

تحياتي لك ..
تووووووووووم

----------


## روح الايمان

مشكوره غاليتي توام الفرح للموضوع الجميل والقيم
والله لايحرمنا من مشاركاتك
اختك روح الايمان

----------


## توأم الفرح

العفوووووو خيتوووووووو وتسلمي لي والله على المرور والرد ..

تحياتي لك ..

تووووووووووووم

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]اجمل دمعة عند الخطوبه
اجمل دمعة عند تلاقي المخطوبه
اجمل دمعة   ليلة الدخله
اجمل دمعة عند تلاقي الشفتان بين الزوجين 
اجمل دمعة عند قدوم اول مولود
اجمل دمعة عند ما ينطق المولود
اجمل دمعة عند ما يبدأ يمشي المولود
اجمل دمعة عند اول يوم ذهابه للمدرسه 
اجمل دمعة عند احضار شهاده النجاح 

وغيرها الكثير[/align]

----------


## توأم الفرح

أشكرك أخي أبو نوره على الزيارة والاضافة الجميلة ..

توووووووم

----------


## القلب المرح

أجمل دمعة تمر في حياة الأنسان ، هي تلك الدمعة التي تسقط علي وجنتيه وهو يسـتشعر 
عظمة الخالق وعظم الذنوب والمعاصي التي أقترفها .. 

دمعة حارة خرجت من قلب خاشع خاضع لله قال تعالى (يخرون للأذقان يبكون ويزيدهم 

خشوعا ) .. تفاعلت هذه الدمعة في قلب هذا الأنسان التائب العائد الي الله فأكثر مـن الاستغفار كما قال تعالي ( فقلت أستغفروا ربكم أنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكـم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ) . 

دمعة وأستغفار وأستشعار عظمة الرب تبارك وتعالي عامل مهم في أصلاح النفس وتغيرها إلى الأحسن قال تعالي ( أن الله لايغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) ويكون من بعدها ثبات التائب علي توبته في الحج وبعد الحج فمن أدمن الخمر أدمن الأستغفار ومن كانت متبرجة لبست الحجاب الأسلامي كما أمرها ربـها ونبيـها محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 

معتزة رافعة رأسها لاتخرج من شعرها ولو خصلة ولاتبدى من زينتها شئ . 

التائبون .. العائدون .. أصحاب الدمعات .. فازوا والله بنعيم الدنيا قبل الأخرة . 

قال تعالي : ( وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون ) .. 

نجوا من عذاب الله وغضبه قال صلي الله عليه وسلم ( طوبي لمن وجد في صحيفته أستغفارا 

كثيرا ) 

ومشكورة اختي عالموضوع المتواضع بحروفه المميز بمعانيه
وتحياتي..

----------


## توأم الفرح

جميلة هي اضافتك أخي القلب المرح وحضور أجمل وأروع ..

يعطيك ربي العافية ولايحرمنا من تواصلك معانا ...

تحياتي وامتناني ..

توووووووم

----------


## The SilveR

مشكوووووره..

----------


## توأم الفرح

يعطيك العافية خيو ع الزيارة ..

دمت بود وسلام ...

اختك ...

توم

----------


## شجون آل البيت

أجمل دمعة أن تنتمي للشيعة أن تكون من موالي آل بيت رسول الله  ..

أجمل دمعة أن تخرج كلمة الحمد لله من أعماقك..

أجمل دمعة أن تنهمل في  حق الحسين (ع)..

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورة خيتو الغالية على الموضوع الحلو 

تسلم يدك يارب 

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## ام باسم

-= { . . أجـمــل دمـعـــه . . } =-



أجمل دمعه لحظه فراقك المعصية 

أجمل دمعة لحظه التوبة بعد المعصية 

أجمل دمعه لحظه رفضك اصدقاء السوء 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الاخذ بيد صاحبك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه ركوعك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع 

أجمل دمعة لحظه استجابة الدعاء 

أجمل دمعه لحظه تفريج كربة الناس 

أجمل دمعه لحظه عمل الخير 

أجمل دمعه لحظه مواساة الغير 

أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم 

أجمل دمعة لحظه سماع خبر سار 

أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق 

أجمل دمعه لحظه عيونك تشوف الكعبة 

أجمل دمعة لحظه سلامك على قبر الرسول 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الصلاة بالاقصى 

أجمل دمعه لحظه رضا والديك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه شفاء والديك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه الزواج 

أجمل دمعه لحظه تشوف طفلك 

أجمل دمعه لحظه صيامك بحق 

أجمل دمعه لحظه العشر الأواخر 


وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 


فـأي دمـعــه جربـتـهـآ . . ؟؟
 
منقول

----------


## عماد علي

موضوع جميل يا ام باسم ومليء بالدموع بالنسبة لي ...






> أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك
> أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع 
> دمعتان ولله الحمد مررت بهما وهما بالفعل جميلتان 
> 
> أجمل دمعه لحظه عيونك تشوف الكعبة 
> لحظة رائعة أتمنى من الجميع المرور بها عاجلا في هذه اللحظة الكثير من المشاعر الفياضة تحدث في النفس
> 
> أجمل دمعة لحظه سلامك على قبر الرسول 
> لحظة الشكوى لرسول الله ص لحظة طلب الشفاعة لمقامه المحمود 
> ...

----------


## حلم

موضوع رائع خيتوو ام بااسم الله يعطيك العافيه


وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
الله يجعلنا منهم ويحشرنا مع من احب
الله يبلقنا ويبلقكم شفععه رسوله واهل بيته الطيبين الاطهار

----------


## Princess

أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك

أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع 
أجمل دمعه لحظه تفريج كربة الناس 

أجمل دمعه لحظه مواساة الغير
أجمل دمعة لحظه سماع خبر سار 
أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق 
وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 


يارب اجعل اخر اجمل دمعه من نصيبنا جميعا ووفقنا لكل ما تحب وترضى واجعلنا من انصار المهدي عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وارزقنا شفاعة جده ابا القاسم محمد يارب امين اجمعين
مشكوووره خيتو ام باسم
ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة المقهور

مشكورة أختي أم باسم على الموضوع وعساك عالقوة 000
بس أحس ده أختبار للي بالمنتدى 000
أنا أجمل دمعة :
لما أحس أني وأنا مظلووووم ومش ظالم للغير 000 :amuse:

----------


## ام باسم

> موضوع جميل يا ام باسم ومليء بالدموع بالنسبة لي ...



 
تشكر ياابو باسم على المرور 

وكرم الرد  :bleh:   :bleh:

----------


## ام باسم

> موضوع رائع خيتوو ام بااسم الله يعطيك العافيه
> 
> 
> وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
> الله يجعلنا منهم ويحشرنا مع من احب
> الله يبلقنا ويبلقكم شفععه رسوله واهل بيته الطيبين الاطهار



 
مشكور اخي حلم
الله يبلغنا ويبلغكم شفاعه الرسول واهل بيته آآآمين يااااارب العالمين

----------


## ام باسم

> أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك
> 
> أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع 
> أجمل دمعه لحظه تفريج كربة الناس 
> 
> أجمل دمعه لحظه مواساة الغير
> أجمل دمعة لحظه سماع خبر سار 
> أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق 
> وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
> ...



 

مشكوره اختي الغاليه 

ويارب يرزقنا شفاعه رسول الله واهل بيته 

دمتي غاليتي

----------


## ام باسم

> مشكورة أختي أم باسم على الموضوع وعساك عالقوة 000
> بس أحس ده أختبار للي بالمنتدى 000
> أنا أجمل دمعة :
> لما أحس أني وأنا مظلووووم ومش ظالم للغير 000



 


مشكور اخي ع المرور

خير للعبد ان ينام وهو مظلوم ولاينام وهو ظالم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

_وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام_ 

مشكورة خيتو ام باسم على الموضوع
ولو سئلنا فان حياتنا قد ملئت دموع في كل اتجاه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## ام باسم

> _وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام_ 
> 
> مشكورة خيتو ام باسم على الموضوع
> ولو سئلنا فان حياتنا قد ملئت دموع في كل اتجاه
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> دمعة الاحزان

----------


## القلب المرح

اجمل واغلى دمعة حينما تقابل ربك بوجه وبقلب خاشع لعظمته
مشكورة اختي عالطرح
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## الفاقدات

موضوع رائع خيتوو ام بااسم الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعه الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
*

*مانا طماع ولا شي* 

*ابي أخر دمعه* 

*بس ابي ربي يرزقني وياها* 

*الله يرقنا انشالله جميعاً* 

*شكراً أخيه أم باسم* 

*ما ننحرم من جديدك* 

*و الله يعطيك الف مليون عافيه* 

*أخاك*
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## علي إمامي

*السلام عليكم* 
*أجمل دمعه..*
*فهل يعقل للدموووع جماااال؟؟؟ 

أجمل دمعة!! 


قد تصيبكم الدهشة أن تكون للدمووع معنى وجمال



دائمًا نتمنى ان لا نرى على وجه أقرب الناس

و أحب الاصدقاء .... وأغلى الناس

دمووع تجري كأنها لحظة ألم يعصر القلب

0
0


أجمل دمعة


أجمل دمعه لحظة فراقك المعصية .


أجمل دمعة لحظة التوبة بعد المعصية .


أجمل دمعه لحظة رفضك أصدقاء السوء .


أجمل دمعه لحظة الأخذ بيد صاحبك .


أجمل دمعه لحظة سجودك .


أجمل دمعه لحظة ركوعك .


أجمل دمعه لحظة الدعاء بخشوع .


أجمل دمعة لحظة إستجابة الدعاء .


أجمل دمعه لحظة تفرج كربة الناس .


أجمل دمعه لحظة عمل الخير .


أجمل دمعه لحظة مواساة الغير .


أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم .


أجمل دمعة لحظة سماع خبر سار .


أجمل دمعه لحظة لقاء الأهل بعد فراق .


أجمل دمعه لحظة عيونك تشوف الكعبة .


أجمل دمعة لحظة سلامك على قبر الرسول ص.


أجمل دمعه في جوف الصلاة.


أجمل دمعه لحظة رضا والديك.


أجمل دمعه لحظة شفاء والديك .


أجمل دمعه لحظة صيامك بحق .


وأعظم وأجمل دمعة لحظه فوزك بالجنة .* 
*اسكننا الله واياكم فسيح جنانه*

----------


## همسات وله

وأعظم وأجمل دمعة لحظه فوزك بالجنة . 
*اسكننا الله واياكم فسيح جنانه*

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم* 
*تسلم عالموضوع الطيب* 
*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 
*اختك همسات وله*

----------


## زهور الامل

وأعظم وأجمل دمعة لحظه فوزك بالجنة . 
*اسكننا الله واياكم فسيح جنانه*
تسلم يدينك اخوي علي امامي 
ع الطرح الجميل والراائع 
يعطيك العافيه 
لاتحرمنا جديدك 
غـــــــفران

----------


## واحد فاضي

أجمل دمعه في جوف الصلاة.


أجمل دمعه لحظة رضا والديك.


أجمل دمعه لحظة شفاء والديك .


أجمل دمعه لحظة صيامك بحق .


وأعظم وأجمل دمعة لحظه فوزك بالجنة . 
*اسكننا الله واياكم فسيح جنانه*

*تسلم اخي علي امامي على هذا الطرح الرااااااااااااائع* 

*أخوك واحد فاضي*

----------


## تاج

يا رضا الله ورضا الوالدين ..
مشكور علي امامي على الاختيار الرائع 
وموفق دوما بإذنه ..

----------


## ام باسم

ألف شكر 
على مجموعة الدموع الرائعة
جعلنا الله واياكم من المنهمرة دموعهم ساعة الفوز بالحنة

----------


## علي إمامي

مشكوررررررررررررين وماقصرتوا 

تسلموا جميعا على التواجد 

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

فعلا دموع قمة قي الجمال 
يسلمـــــــوا علي أمامي على هذه الدموع الجميلة
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
تحيــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. علي إمامي ..*
*تسلم على هذه الدموع الرائعه ..*
*ألف شكر لك اخوي لطرحك الجميل ..*
*ونسأل الله ان نكون معكم من الفائزين بجنته ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه يارب ..*
*بانتظار كل ما هو جديد ..*
*موفق لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الولاية

تسلم على هذه الدموع الرائعه ..
*ألف شكر لك اخوي لطرحك الجميل* 
*الله يعطيك العافية يارب*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

أجمل دمعه لحظه فراقك المعصية .

أجمل دمعة لحظه التوبة بعد المعصية . 

أجمل دمعه لحظه رفضك اصدقاء السوء .

أجمل دمعه لحظه الاخذ بيد صاحبك .

أجمل دمعه لحظه سجودك .

أجمل دمعه لحظه ركوعك .

أجمل دمعه لحظه الدعاء بخشوع .

أجمل دمعة لحظه استجابة الدعاء .

أجمل دمعه لحظه تفريج كربة الناس .

أجمل دمعه لحظه عمل الخير .

أجمل دمعه لحظه مواساة الغير .

أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم .

أجمل دمعة لحظه سماع خبر سار .

أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق .

أجمل دمعه لحظه عيونك تشوف الكعبة .

أجمل دمعة لحظه سلامك على قبر الرسول .

أجمل دمعه في جوف الصلاة.

أجمل دمعه لحظه رضا والديك.

أجمل دمعه لحظه شفاء والديك .

أجمل دمعه لحظه صيامك بحق .

وأعظم وأجمل دمعه لحظه فوزك بالجنة .

تحياتي

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

أسيرة الاحلام

 مشكورة على الموضوع الروعة.....


                                تحياتي لكِ
                           أنــــ محمد ـــــوار

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الرووووعه تواجدك يالغلا 

ومشكووووره على المرور الحلووو

تحياتي

----------


## الفتى_الحزين

يسلموووووووووو اسيرة الاحلام لما*وضعت يديكي* 
*جزاك الله كل الخير*

----------


## تاج

ما اجملها من دمعات 





> أجمل دمعه لحظه رفضك اصدقاء السوء .




 
هذي الدمعه جربتها مع انها جداً صعبه ولكنها فعلا 
اجمل دمعه ..!
شكرا لك اسيرة الاحلام ..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> يسلموووووووووو اسيرة الاحلام لما*وضعت يديكي*
> 
> 
> 
> *جزاك الله كل الخير*







الله يسلمك

ومشكووووور خيووو على المرور 

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> ما اجملها من دمعات 
> 
> 
> 
> هذي الدمعه جربتها مع انها جداً صعبه ولكنها فعلا 
> اجمل دمعه ..!
> 
> شكرا لك اسيرة الاحلام ..



 

العفووو

والله يبعد عنك كل الدموووع

ومشكوووووره يالغلا على المرور الحلوووو

تحياتي

----------


## قصييمييه.

أجمل دمعه لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم .


آهـ مو دمعه دمعاااااااااااات..

مووضوع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا رااااااااااااااائع..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

الرااااااااااااااااااااااائع تواجدك خيتووو

مشكوووووره يالغلا على المرور 

والله يبعد عنك كل الدموع

تحياتي

----------


## ام باسم

مو دمعه دمعاااااااااااات
أجمل دمعه في جوف الصلاة.
مشكوره ع الموضوع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اسيرة الاحلام اشكرك على ماخطته يداك ...مااكثر الدمعات التي جربناها ...

----------


## جــــــود

سلمتي وسلمت يمناكِ اختي العزيزة 

ولاحرمنا الله من روعة وجمال كلماتك .....

----------


## سمراء

أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق .
فعلا هي الدمعة تكون حارة وتنبع من اعماق اعماق القلب
جربتها كثيرا وما احر اللقاء بعد فراق
تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع
تحياتي
سمراااااااء

----------


## التعيس

*شكرا خيتي علو موضوعك الرائع*


*ماجملها من دمعات_ وباقي دمعتي ماذكرتيها _سلمت يمينك والى الامام*


*                        التعيـــــــــــس*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> مو دمعه دمعاااااااااااات
> 
> أجمل دمعه في جوف الصلاة.
> مشكوره ع الموضوع




الله يبعد عنك كل الدمووووع يالغلا

ومشكووووووووره حبيبتي على المرور الحلوو

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> اسيرة الاحلام اشكرك على ماخطته يداك ...مااكثر الدمعات التي جربناها ...



العفوووو

ومشكووووره يالغلا على المرور 

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> سلمتي وسلمت يمناكِ اختي العزيزة 
> 
> 
> 
> ولاحرمنا الله من روعة وجمال كلماتك .....






الله يسلمك

ومشكووووره خيتووو على المرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> أجمل دمعه لحظه لقاء الاهل بعد فراق .
> فعلا هي الدمعة تكون حارة وتنبع من اعماق اعماق القلب
> جربتها كثيرا وما احر اللقاء بعد فراق
> تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع
> تحياتي
> سمراااااااء



 
الله يسلمك

والله يبعد عنك كل انواع الدموع

ومشكوووووره يالغلا على المرور الأروع

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

> *شكرا خيتي علو موضوعك الرائع*
> 
> 
> *ماجملها من دمعات_ وباقي دمعتي ماذكرتيها _سلمت يمينك والى الامام*
> 
> 
> *التعيـــــــــــس*



 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:  

مشكووووور خيووو على المرور الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## اهات كربلاء

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم 
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  

أجمل دمعه ...
أجمل دمعه: لحظة فراقك المعصية .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة التوبة بعد المعصية .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة رفضك اصدقاء السوء .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة الاخذ بيد صاحبك .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة سجودك .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة ركوعك .

أجمل دمعه: لحظة الدعاء بخشوع .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة استجابة الدعاء .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة تفريج كربة الناس .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة عمل الخير .

أجمل دمعه: لحظة مواساة الغير .

أجمل دمعه: لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة سماع خبر سار .

أجمل دمعه: لحظة لقاء الاهل بعد فراق .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة عيونك تشوف الكعبة .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة سلامك على قبر الرسول .
أجمل دمعه: في جوف الصلاة .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة رضا والديك .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة شفاء والديك .
أجمل دمعه: لحظة صيامك بحق .

وأعظم وأجمل دمعه: لحظه فوزك بالجنة
 :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2:  :wavetowel2: 

م ن ق و ل

----------


## الفاقدات

مشكورة اختي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## أنوار المهدي

تسلمي أختي آهات كربلاء على الطرح الحلو والجميل
تحياتي

----------


## عاشق الافراح

يعطيك العافيه اختي
وتسلم ايدك على النقل الرائع
ننتظر جديدك .. دمت بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

طرح جميل ..

الله يعطيج العافية وتسلم يدج ..

----------


## حور الجنان

تسلم يمناك غاليتي اهات كربلاء وبالتوفيق انشالله  :toung:

----------


## sweet moon

يسلمو على الموضوع الأكثر من روعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أجمل دمعه: لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم .


فعلا هاي اجملوأعظم  دمعة 

مو سهلة دمعة اليتيم يا ناس مو سهلة

تراني امجربتها

----------


## سيناريو

*يسلمو على الموضوع المميز* 
*الف تحيه لكِ آهات كربلاء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تم دمج الموضوعين للتكرار وبه ردود الاعضاء الكرام*
*تحياتي*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

يعطيكم الف عافيه 
الله لايحرمني من ردودكم

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

اجمل دمعه؟

أجمل دمعه 
لحظه فراقك المعصية




أجمل دمعة 
لحظه التوبة بعد المعصية



أجمل دمعه
لحظه رفضك أصدقاء السوء




أجمل دمعه
لحظه الأخذ بيد صاحبك



أجمل دمعه
لحظه سجودك



أجمل دمعه 
لحظه ركوعك




أجمل دمعه
لحظه الدعاء بخشوع



أجمل دمعة
لحظه استجابة
الدعاء




أجمل دمعه 
لحظه تفريج كربة الناس



أجمل دمعه
لحظه عمل الخير





أجمل دمعه
لحظه مواساة الغير

أجمل دمعه 
لحظة مسح رأس اليتيم



أجمل دمعة 
لحظه سماع خبر سار



أجمل دمعه 
لحظه لقاء الأهل بعد فراق



أجمل دمعه
لحظه عيونك تشوف الكعبة



أجمل دمعة 
لحظه سلامك على الرسول



أجمل دمعه
لحظه الصلاة بالأقصى



أجمل دمعه 
لحظه رضا والديك



أجمل دمعه
لحظه شفاء والديك



أجمل دمعه
لحظه الزواج



أجمل دمعه
لحظه تشوف طفلك



وأعظم وأجمل دمعه 
لحظه فوزك بالجنة

ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعة
الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ملكة الملوك

وأعظم وأجمل دمعه 
لحظه فوزك بالجنة 
ورأيت الله عز وجل وشفاعة

الرسول عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام 






كلام جدا رائع ومئثر  تشكري اختي 




تحياتي اختي الغالية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي وردة بس عطشانة..*
*حقيقةً تفاجئت من العنوان..قلت وهل هناك دموع جميلة؟؟؟*
*اعتقدت أنها دموع الفرح فقط...* 

*ولكن عندما قرأت...*
*رأيت جمالاً..وسحراً في هذه الدموع...*
*ولاسيما دمعة الوصول للجنة..*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم..الفوز بها..*
*والسكن بجوار الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..وبجوار أهل بيته الطاهرين..*
*عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*

 


*أخية...*
*سيتم دمج موضوعكِ هذا مع آخر...*
*لتشابههما...*
*ولوجود مشاركة هنا على موضوعك...* 
*خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم...*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*كل الشكر لكم احبتي*

*وشكراا دمعه اخيتي*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## هيونة الحلوه

ثااااااااااااااااااااانكس

----------

